# NetBeans oder Eclipse?



## Moonlight1234 (4. Mai 2005)

Ich kenne Sun ONE Studio 4 Community Edition und bin am überlegen ob ich mir Eclipse oder NetBeans downloade.
Welche von den beiden GUI ist sowohl vom Aufbau als auch vom Leistungumfang der Sun ONE Studio 4 CE am ähnlichsten? 
Auch wenn es mittlerweile schon nervt muß ich an dieser Stelle einfach nochmal nachfragen, da ich nur ein 56k Modem habe und ein Download für mich eine Aktion von einem halben Tag ist.


----------



## Roar (4. Mai 2005)

netbeans basiert auf dem kern von sun one studio.
wenn das hier wieder zu ner diskussion zu netbeans vs eclipse ausartet wird das geschossen (vorwarnung)


----------



## Moonlight1234 (4. Mai 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn das hier wieder zu ner diskussion zu netbeans vs eclipse ausartet wird das geschossen (vorwarnung)



Mir liegt nichts daran hier eine Diskussion zu führen. Die Gründe für diese Frage habe ich oben genannt.
Wenn NetBeans auf dem Kern von Sun ONE Studio basiert, gehe ich davon aus das es sich bei NetBeans um eine "abgespeckte" Version von Sun ONE Studio handelt, dh. das der Leistungumfang ist nicht so groß wie bei
Sun ONE Studio.
Dann wäre Eclipse die bessere Wahl, da das wahrscheinlich umfangreicher ist.


----------



## Roar (4. Mai 2005)

die warnung ging nicht an dich, sondern an alle.

wie kommst du darauf dass netbeans abgespackt ist??
ich dahcte eher netbeans wäre für dich die richtige wahl, da du ja mit dem sun one studio schon vertraut bist.

guck dir doch einfach beide mal an.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (4. Mai 2005)

Auf abgespeckt bin ich gekommen weil du geschrieben hast das Sun ONE Studio auf dem Kern von NetBeans basiert.
Ich habe das so verstanden das Sun ONE also auf NetBeans aufgesetzt ist, das Studio hat daher mehr Funktionen als NetBeans.

Ich kann mir natürlich beide downloaden, aber ich dachte ich spare mir einen Download indem ich mir gleich das "richtige" runterlade, weil bei meinem 56 k Modem sind das bei 100MB etwa 10-15 Stunden downloadzeit.

Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2005)

Ich kenne das Sun One Studio sowie NetBeans. Es gibt keine bzw. minimale Unterschiede.
Hauptsächlich liegt der Unterschied im für's Sun One Studio geleisteten Support.
Das Sun One Studio "borgt" sich Teile des Codes von NetBeans, weil dieses OpenSource-Projekt von Sun selbst unterstützt wird. Also, ich denke, Du kannst ohne Bedenken auf NetBeans zurückgreifen.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (4. Mai 2005)

Ich werde es mit NetBeans versuchen.


----------

